# Photo Day!



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Face looks weired in this one for some reason




























and by winter white hamster









Bucks and the mice got to meet yesterday, i moved the mice into an empty unit and moved bucks to the one next to it so they could be cleaned, however i hadent realised it was a double unit so both were joined by a tube! Luckley bucks has the perfect temperment, he just sat there happily eating while the mice sniffed and licked him


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Super photo's! I am in love with Sterling, such a cute face! :love1


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

The Boggit keeper said:


> Super photo's! I am in love with Sterling, such a cute face! :love1


*nods* I agree! But they are all stunning little meecers.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very pretty photos.


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

:love1 :love1 I love Sterling too, they are all beautiful


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Can I steal Sterling, so I don't have to add myself to the list of people drooling over him?   They are all super cute, and love your ww. Used to have a few of those myself.


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

lovely meece


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks guys, sterling is my fav as well. and nope you cant steal her lol shes mine all mine. i got her, ebony and ivory form ornix on here. I cant wait to breed them, at the moment they are all tougher but bandit hasnt made a move yet and is still scaired of ivory lol :roll:


----------



## -libby- (Feb 5, 2011)

they are absolutly lovely!


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

I'm glad they are doing great for you hun x


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

and they are all pregnant Onyx!  
sadly Ivory never had that litter she was carrying, it must of been the stress of moving.


----------

